# TDI to A3 A4



## FosterWV (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a TDI Jetta, I'm considering turning it in and start looking for a used A3 or A4 

I've been reading up on edmunds, car driver, etc but figured I'd get better info here. 

Any preference on motor, trans, reliability or specific years etc to avoid?
The 1.8 is in the FWD and 2.0 comes in the AWD?

Thanks


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

The A4 has a rear wheel biased Quattro system, whereas the A3's is FWD biased. Get an A4!


----------

